# Columbia College of Chicago



## Silverlenz (Dec 8, 2009)

Haven't seen a thread on this school. Is anyone else considering applying to this school for the Fall 2010? If so, what are your thoughts on their Graduate program. I hear they are almost done with their brand new 21 million dollar Film bldg.

Thanks,
SilverLenz


----------



## Impossible Protagonist (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm applying. From what I can gather, the biggest strength of the program is the collaborative nature. The undergrads will be assigned as crew to the grad films, and the small grad class is really tight. I spoke with one of the current students, and with the grad director. It seems they're more interested in finding applicants who fit this collective they've constructed as opposed to simply taking the best applicants. Good people.


----------



## Silverlenz (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks for the information. I just had one other question that I thought you maybe able to help me with. Are you saying that production talent isn't needed? How many students do they take? I noticed you said their grad program is small. Are there any other insights you could share about the program? I'm extremly interested in the program.

Thanks,
SilverLenz


----------



## Impossible Protagonist (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi Silverlens,

I'm not the best source of info since I haven't gotten in yet, but I did sit down with the Grad Coordinator for a little while and this is how I understood it.
It's a very production based program. You'll make several projects, but you will be the writer/director. You'll pull your crew, including your cinematographer, from the undergrad class. The program is split, half fiction, half documentary. It's very indie, so no big Hollywood types here. They do sell themselves as a "story focused" program, much like that other Columbia. 
I can't stress enough how nice everyone is here. I was on campus for an unrelated meeting, mentioned I was considering the grad program. Before I could say anything else, they had Mary, the grad coordinator, call me in for a conversation. Everyone took a few minutes out to talk about their little part of the program. It was really an inviting experience just being there.
The only downside is a relatively inexperienced screenwriting faculty and the lack of name recognition for the school. Other then that, the program looks great, and I would be happy to attend.

I'm sorry I don't have specifics, but if you shoot them an email, I'm sure you'll get the same warm reception I did.

I've noticed you've applied to a ton of schools, just like me. What's you top choice?


----------



## Silverlenz (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks for the info Impossible Protagonist, My first choice ( this is without having visited the schools) is Columbia University. I would have to say my second choice would have to be Northwestern followed by Chapman, Columbia college, and Ohio University.

Thanks,
SilverLenz


----------

